# 

## admin



----------


## Viktoria 23

,      !

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      !

    -   .
       ,     !         (    ,  ,       -    ,    2)
, ,        ,              ,      , ,     ,   ,     -,    . .  ,       - . , ,     ,         ,        ..  , ,  -     ,          1000  ,   - , , ,        ,   ,    .       ,    ! ,     -    - (), ---,   ,     1000      -,            :     ,              ( !). 
------
 , ?*      ,   ,  ,       .* 
   ,        ?     , ,             ,     !       ?     ,            ,    -   !     :   ,    ,         !
-----
         ,      ,      (   , ),    ,        ,  ,      ,          (   ,    ),   ,     ,    -  ( , ,              ,  -  -    !)    -   (  ,    , ),     . ,  .      ,               ,        50!!!    ,   - !
----
  ?   ,      ?

----------


## aneisha

,      .       .
   ,     .(  ,    )

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      .       .
>    ,     .(  ,    )

    ,            ,            ,  - ,      ,    ,       ,    !
----
,     ,      ,    ,   ,   ,    ,          (    ,    )   ,      ,        ,           ,   ,   !

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      .

   ,   " " ,     ,

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   " " ,     ,

           ,       ,    ,    ,   ,   ,      !
----
        ,         ( ),      !       :     ,           ,      ,    !
----
                ,   ,  ,      ,           !  ,        ,     ,     100%      50-80          (, ),    .., ..   ,        ,      (             , ..         ),        ,        ,     , ..      -        !

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,         ( )

    ,     ,     .       - 10   2  .         .     ,    ,  ,    (    !)

----------


## admin

,   . 
       : , , .   ,          ,      .  **:    *rasta-koy*,     -  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

  ,  ,      .   ,           ? 
  ?  //  ,    ?
     -      .   ,  ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   . 
>        : , , .   ,          ,      .

       ,    2004-2010   ?
       ,     ,   ,   ,   ----   ?       !
     -   !          ,        ,  ,    , ..      ,       ,  , -  , -,    !
----
   ,     ,    ,      -     ,      ,   ,   ,        ,    ,  -   .   ,    :          ?   ?   -  - ,   ?   ? , ,  !  !

----------


## admin

> ,  ,      .   ,           ?
>   ?  //  ,    ?
>      -      .   ,  ?

        . 
       ,       ,    .    .
   ,   ,   ,      . **:    *Sir_2006*,       .    

> ,    2004-2010   ?

  ,    ,  ,     ,     -   .  

> ,     ,    ,      -     ,      ,   ,   ,        ,    ,  -   .

    ?? ͳ    ,    .        , ,  .  

> ,    :          ?   ?   -  - ,   ?  ? , ,  !  !

       ,    .       ,   ()  , ,   ,   .    ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,

    **:    *fragov*, ,        ?   ,     ,       ,    .   /,      ?       ,        ,        ...

----------


## admin

**:     

> fragov, ,        ?   ,     ,       ,    .   /,      ?       ,        ,        ...

  ϳ  2   2004        .     ,    -    .    ,     .
   -  ,   '   ,       . 
 ,       ,        -   .  ,      ,     .

----------


## admin

> .. ,         ?

  **,            . 2-    .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?? ͳ    ,    .

  , ,  ,     -    !    ,         ,   ,           (.  ), ,        -  ,     ,      ,   - -,  , ....  

> 

    ,   ,        ,     .   ,           ,       ,             .
 ,     .  ,    ,  /   ,    ( ),       ,     ,   ,    ,    .... 
P.S.    (  - ),         ,   , ,   ?
---
        ,    ,    ,     ,    ,    ,      !   ,    , ,        ,   .       !!!      ,    ,     ....
        - ,   ,   ,    ,     .  ,    ,    ,      ,      ,     ,    ,          ,   ,      ,        ,         ,    ,   :    ()  ,      ....

----------


## admin

> ?  -    .. ..    ? :     ..  ?  ,    .

      ?   ,       .   2- ,       .        ?  

> ,      ?

       .        ȴ  .  

> , ,  ,     -   !

        ?   ?  

> ,

    쳺,   ? "   " -  ...
     -  ,   ,      .   ,     ,    ""     .  

> ,           (.  ),

     ,      ,       ,   -  .
.   -  ,   ?    ,        .  

> -

     ...   ?  

> ,      ,   - -,  , ....

   - ,      ,       ,     .  

> ..  ..

  ³    쳿,       ...    

> ,   ,

         ,    .  

> ,     .  ,    ,  /   ,    ( ),       ,     ,   ,    ,    .... 
> P.S.    (  - ),         ,   , ,   ?

    ?       ...     

> *    ,    ,   *

  * !!!   !*     

> - ,   ,   ,    ,     .  ,    ,    ,      ,      ,     ,    ,          ,   ,      ,        ,         ,    ,   :    ()  ,      ....

   ,   ,      ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> -  ,   ,      .

  (  -  ),      ,   ,   , , ""   ?  

> ,      ,

             ,   ?  ,    , ?   ,     -   ,        ,       - ?  

> 

   , ,  ?

----------


## admin

> (  -  ),      ,   ,   , , ""   ?

  ͳ  .  

> ,   ?  ,    , ?   ,     -   ,        ,       - ?

   .       , ,       ?     ,    .      ,             .   

> , ,  ?

    - .

----------

> **:    
> .
>    -  ,   '   , .........

  ("  "())
..,      ,   .     ""  "-/ "-.
  ,   ( ,  ).

----------


## admin

> ("  "())

        ?  

> ..,      ,   .     ""  "-/ "-.
>   ,   ( ,  ).

       ,    ...

----------

> ?
>      ,    ...

  
..

----------


## rasta-koy

> !!!   !

  , ,  !   ,      ,      ,      ,   ,    !    ...

----------

